# kitchen backsplash - is this overkill?



## sylvanthread (Jan 22, 2015)

We're working on renovating our 70's ranch style home, and a big change will be making our current tiny galley kitchen open to the rest of the living and dining room. 

I love the look of kitchen backsplashes that go all the way up to the ceiling, and want to incorporate this behind the stove hood. 
I've attached the prospect layout with an (incomplete) rendering with Ikea's kitchen planner.

The base cabinets where the support beam is will have pendant lighting and a place for counter height chairs. The upper cabinets will be finished all the way up the ceiling, and there will be stained wood, open shelves to the left of the window.

I know I want the backsplash up to the ceiling behind the stove hood, but I can't decide what to do on the wall where the window is. Would be it overkill to have backsplash up the ceiling on this wall too? Would it be better to have it the normal 15 inches high or whatever on that wall? This wall is visible from the front door and I don't want people thinking "what is all that tile doing there" the moment they walk in. But I also love the statement tile makes when it reaches the ceiling.

The backsplash will probably be white Moroccan style mosaic with light grey grout, or possibly marble hexagons. Haven't totally decided there.

Thanks in advance for any and all opinions.


----------



## sylvanthread (Jan 22, 2015)

Here's an idea of what sort of tile I'm considering, if it helps any:

http://www.overstock.com/Home-Garde...-Mosaic-Tile-Pack-of-10/6632279/product.html?

www.overstock.com/Home-Garden/White-Carrara-Marble-Hexagon-Mosaic-Polished-Box-of-10-sheets/8564379/product.html?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Good question----it might look good---however, being white--it might be to much for the entire wall---

Tough decision---tiles are like tattoos---they make a statement and are rather permanent-


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I wouldn't put it on that wall at all, just the one with the cabinets. If you are set on it being on that wall, definitely not all the way up.


----------



## Colbyt (Jan 27, 2014)

We actually cook in our kitchen and yes we even fry stuff. I would never use a tile with anywhere near that much texture in any place it needs to be cleaned regularly. 

80% of splatters will be below the hood. If the hood is used and is correctly sized there will be very little accumulation above it. Without seeing a direct on shot of the hood I can not offer a clear opinion of where to stop the tile. Oops! I see you already made that choice. 

Window wall = no more than 15-18" above counter Else it looks like a morgue.


----------



## RHeat (Nov 14, 2014)

maybe a stair step down pattern for the backsplash on the window wall.


----------



## Adam Joubert (Dec 31, 2014)

I was thinking what RHeat said, I think tiles to the ceiling on both walls would make it look too much like a bathroom or OR. or maybe just tile under the window?


----------

